# non member ???



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I stepped away from my computer for a bit and then had a break and made a reply to a post. I hit enter and my post went poof. gre:It is hard to contribute when I write a novel and it all goes away. 

I am also constantly having to re-log on. Multiple times a day. 

Is this because I am not a paying member?? I have had almost half of my post go poof to various reasons in the last couple of years and I don't post that much but have been a member for a very long time. 

Is this to be annoying enough to run people off or force them to be a member?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okiemom. I will look into this. It is NOT a way to get anyone to be a Supporting member.

Are you on app or computer?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

okiemom said:


> I stepped away from my computer for a bit and then had a break and made a reply to a post. I hit enter and my post went poof. gre:It is hard to contribute when I write a novel and it all goes away.
> 
> I am also constantly having to re-log on. Multiple times a day.
> 
> ...



Okiemom,

It seems to me that you are experiencing a "software" issue.

If you are using the app, try uninstalling and reinstalling the app, that should correct your issue


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

okiemom

What glock26USMC said about the app is what I would suggest if you are on the app.

But if you are on computer, it's different. So, are you on an app or computer?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have had a number of sites log me out during post sequence beginning about 5 years ago. It just something that has evolved as a nature of the beasty known as internet as more folks use it.

After the third or fourth time of losing my post I started copying the text I typed before posting in case it got lost in posting.

Highlighting and copying a post only takes an extra five seconds or so but is well worth it if you have spent 30 minutes keying in a long post.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Shrek said:


> I have had a number of sites log me out during post sequence beginning about 5 years ago. It just something that has evolved as a nature of the beasty known as internet as more folks use it.
> 
> After the third or fourth time of losing my post I started copying the text I typed before posting in case it got lost in posting.
> 
> Highlighting and copying a post only takes an extra five seconds or so but is well worth it if you have spent 30 minutes keying in a long post.


I was going to post the same thing. I too have made a long reply or in detail post about something and had it go POOF!! Man was I hot. 

To my understanding is when you stay on a page for so long the website or computer, I don't know which, times you out. Most likely the website once you are hitting keys on the computer but you are not navigating around the website.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

When this has happened to me I reasoned that I was being saved from myself and that l didn't have to delete it later. I am trying to write smaller.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

What Shrek said!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes the best thing is a lot of folks that are going to write a short story do it in another text program and copy and paste it on the message board so not to take for ever and then let the time out issues pop up.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a software issue for you, or perhaps you simply need to restart your computer - this will clear out your RAM.

I have had that happen on all kinds of sites. You accidentally click on the wrong icon and poof. So for long posts, copy what you have periodically so you can paste it back in. I do this in just about any forum I am on if the post is lengthy.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

One thing that I noticed, is that the site uses cookies. Check your computer's clock to make sure it's reasonably accurate, or the cookie may expire prematurely.

Not my issue though... my clock is dead on. Yesterday, I wrote a LONG reply to a thread, but got pulled away. When I came back a couple hours later to finish, I got a "token expired" from the site. Long post gone. Oh well!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

First try a complete reboot if you have not done that in awhile.

If that does not help, delete the HT history, cookies and cache. Log out. 

After clearing do a complete shut down and restart.

Then type in the HT address, and log in. See if that helps.

That is the first thing to try.

Let me know how it goes.

Angie


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Over 17 years of internet-time in the school of hard knocks taught me this sanity-saving lesson: Compose your carefully thought out and long-winded posts in a word processing program or Notepad (or something similar) FIRST. Then copy and paste it into the thread. If something goes haywire with your post, you still have the "original".

:thumb: Bingo! No more bald spots on your scalp from tearing your hair out, lol.

.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't know if it works here, but sometimes I have been able to use the back arrow to page back to the post and copy it to the clipboard. Then log in and paste the post back in.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

computer


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

it seem like a crazy step to make a post in word and then import it. I don't think I have ever done this and don't really want to. I am grateful to understand how to get around this if I do with to post anything. It will save aggravation and even two sentences poofing can make me crazy. I am glad to know it is not just me. 

I do shut my computer down every evening. cookies are deleted with shutdown not with sleep.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

try clearing the history and cache, too.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i am on a computer and it happens too me as well. sometimes. what i have started doing was writing a little, then post it and come back to 'edit' and finish my post.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Each time you log in via a computer, make sure that you click/check the REMEMBER ME box. If you do that, the computer should not be logging you out.


----------

